# Bit By Rabid Fox



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Got hit by Shawn today.....by the looks of the pkg he likes his new rod the 40 sent him. I'll let the pic speak for it self.

Awesome my friend....you've learned well:tu:tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Pic is teeeeny weeeeny but I got the point!! Very nice ordinance, I think is the word if I remember correctly!!!


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

TripleF said:


> Pic is teeeeny weeeeny but I got the point!! Very nice ordinance, I think is the word if I remember correctly!!!


Ordnance - looks awesome, even though the pic is eeeensy weeensy :tu


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Oh my...


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

Old Sailor said:


> Got hit by Shawn today.....by the looks of the pkg he likes his new rod the 40 sent him. I'll let the pic speak for it self.
> 
> Awesome my friend....you've learned well:tu:tu


Nice hit! crappy pic!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

chenvt said:


> Nice hit! crappy pic!


:tpd:

It's called ZOOMING IN!!! :r


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

tiny tiny picture =(


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Come on, Dave! You're the first to call for pictures when none are available. You gotta do better than that postage stamp of a jpg!! That bomb is way more deserving of that wimpy photo!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Tough crowd.:r try this one


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

*HOLY CRAP!*

I think it's time to call Animal Control on that boy ...


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

ok, what does everyone use to get them big on the page?


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Great hit! Glad there was no border involved!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Old Sailor said:


> ok, what does everyone use to get them big?


Viagra


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

massphatness said:


> Viagra


 :r:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

AHAAA


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow!!!
That is all. :tu


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm not one to usually comment on the Bomb threads, but Holy Smokes!!! What a hit! :tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

sweet mother of god


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

HOLY SMOLY... Great hit! :tu 

The viagra worked huh Dave? :tu


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow. That one token of gratitude from The Legend trumps my whole collection. That is simply awesome.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Duuuuuuuuuuuuuude... that is an unbelievably sick attack. Holy Shizz!!!


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey now, that isn't an attack, Dave one the contest in conjunction with Al

Thems just the winnins

Enjoy my friend, I hope your kidneys are recovering


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Wowzies! See, this is one where the pic made a _*LOT*_ of difference. Kudos again - sheesh.


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Bomb?.......dunno
Winnings?.......not sure

Enjoy them beauties........:ss


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

Wonderful hit er winnings? Whichever it is, nice job!!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Ya know what's sick?

This is not surprising.

Enjoy Old Timer!

You might wanna keep those on your side of the border. Just a thought. :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

SilverFox said:


> Hey now, that isn't an attack, Dave one the contest in conjunction with Al
> 
> Thems just the winnins
> 
> Enjoy my friend, I hope your kidneys are recovering


WINNINGS!!!Well damn :ss:ss:ss oh and AL, these will NOT see the border :r


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

winnings schminnings!! Beautiful Sticks!!

You are 2 of 40, you will be assimilated! Resistance is futile!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> WINNINGS!!!Well damn :ss:ss:ss oh and AL, *these will NOT see the border* :r


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Conch Republican said:


> winnings schminnings!! Beautiful Sticks!!
> 
> *You are 2 of 40*, you will be assimilated! Resistance is futile!


:tpd:

What he said


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

You're a mad man Shawn....a classy, well repected, dang good guy, great BOTL.....Freaking MAD MAN!!!!!!!


----------



## buzzman600 (Dec 19, 2007)

Way 2 slap the old guy around :w


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Holy crap...:ss I think he's trying to kill you Dave.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

u got pwned bro....lol....just in time for ur anniversary...:r


glad i wasnt on that list....


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Once I could see them...Damn Boy!!!!


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Dave are you sure you taught Shawn how to bomb? He got those out pretty quick. He must not have read your book " Learn how to bomb in as little as 6 months" :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shvictor said:


> Dave are you sure you taught Shawn how to bomb? He got those out pretty quick. He must not have read your book " Learn how to bomb in as little as 6 months" :ss


The grasshopper has taken the pebble from my hand.....he's on his own, and doing a fine job!!:r:r


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

WOW!!! How did Shawn get Detroit Customs to give you back your cigars!!! :r :r

Seriously Shawn great hit on a deserving BOTL!! :tu :tu

P.S. Detroit Customs was not my fault ..... That's my story and I'm sticking to it!!!


----------

